# 12' Sentra Dashboard lights



## daraeld220 (Feb 23, 2016)

I need some help with a problem my fiancé is experiencing with her car, any help or suggestions would be great.the car is a 2012 base model Sentra. So the problem is not to long ago she went to a valvoline to get her oil and battery replaced. Keep in mind when she got there. Nothing was wrong other than her tps light was on because one of her tires was a bit low. During the process valvoline connects a jump start box to the car via the obdII connection in the car and then proceeds with replacing the old battery with a new. My fiancé noticed something had sparked during the process and shortly after she left the valvoline her dash lights would not come on. For example, if she turns her headlights on, they cut on and are visible from the exterior. But inside on her dash nothing cuts on there is no backlights or anything. She'll turn on the blinkers and they show on the exterior but nothing on the interior. Her check engine light comes on and tpms light as well but the "backlights" ( I'm assuming is what they're called) do not cut on. The manager at the valvoline insists her obdII port ins defective and is what caused it but I'm pretty sure that has nothing to do with it. Please help!


----------



## Nissan tech 82989 (Mar 20, 2016)

They fried the combination meter which is your dash.you can either go to Nissan dealer and order new one which you still have to have Nissan program it I'm pretty sure. Or pay $125 diag to Nissan dealership.


----------

